# 2005 Altima SE-R



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.nissanclub.com/ALTIMA/2005SER


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

tekmode said:


> http://www.nissanclub.com/ALTIMA/2005SER




Aww man i like that car....how come they always come out with something bigger and badder when i CANT BUY IT !!!!!!


----------



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

as a I plan to purchase just an '05 2.5s (I took the recommendations around here to get the better but 03 3.5...and just cannot not have the new interior) as soon as it gets up here to Alaska...but, this SER looks so tight...wish I could afford the xtra 8k. Given my weakness for interiors, the articles alludes to this vehicle has a high-tech interior????


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Damn thats fuggin slick! I hope I don't have to trade in my 04 though. I better not even go to the dealer " just to look "


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice. I love the subtle body kit.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altimobile said:


> Damn thats fuggin slick! I hope I don't have to trade in my 04 though. I better not even go to the dealer " just to look "


fuck man me niether im gonna be really tempted to trade my 04 in for that!!! it has wat i always wanted the automatic and manual thingy that shit is vicious!!! damn man this sucks if i would have been patient and not have gotten the 04 i would have got this beauty!!! UGH!!!


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, Damn! just repeat after me... " I will not stick a SER badge on my 04" " I will not..."


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow.

Nissan has just made an excuse to not improve the current Sentra SE-R or work on a new one. It's the ultimate cop out.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altimobile said:


> Yeah, Damn! just repeat after me... " I will not stick a SER badge on my 04" " I will not..."


hahaha i wouldnt' do it anyway cuz my altiy is debadged!! but damn that car is nice!!!! UGH!!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

HisXLNC said:


> Wow.
> 
> Nissan has just made an excuse to not improve the current Sentra SE-R or work on a new one. It's the ultimate cop out.


ah who cares this is site is about altimas not sentra plus they suck anyways!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

4 words, happy april fools day.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

viprdude said:


> 4 words, happy april fools day.



no....it's for real..


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I smell a trade in, I wonder if the MAF sensor is better. And they didn't fix the wheel gap


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

18's help fill that gap... But you know Nismo parts are not far behind when this is released.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Not only Nismo, but other aftermarket companies will jump on it too.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

myoung said:


> no....it's for real..


very odd because my dad works at nissan and they have heard nothing at all about this car being made. the article on nissanperformancemag.com says it will come out in mid-september also. no one in the whole store of Exton Nissan has heard of it. My dad works in service and im pretty sure he would have heard of it. If not, maybe he doesnt like to go to work anymore, haha. ill keep checking around.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does he work at the dealer? No offense, but most of the people I've talked to at dealers no very little about new stuff coming out. Maybe it's just in Texas. :shrug:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

> The 2005 Altima SE-R adds performance-tuned front struts and rear shocks, stiffer front and rear springs and thicker front and rear stabilizer bars to the Altima's advanced suspension.


This is good...very good for all other Altimas. We should be able to use those new struts and shocks for our Altimas since no other company makes them for us yet.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Coco said:


> Does he work at the dealer? No offense, but most of the people I've talked to at dealers no very little about new stuff coming out. Maybe it's just in Texas. :shrug:


yes he does, he has told me about the se-r spec v, the 350z, the titan and armada way in advance from when the internet and other things have known about it. he does work at the dealer and he has not heard anything but i have asked him to ask around so i can figure this out or not.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone remember this? Kinda looks like the Altima SE-R.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Coco said:


> Does he work at the dealer? No offense, but most of the people I've talked to at dealers no very little about new stuff coming out. Maybe it's just in Texas. :shrug:


 i saw the titan on TV WAAAAAAAY before anyone at my dealership had even heard that nissan was getting a full size truck, nissan doesnt give its dealers very much heads up on new stuff at all...


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

altima04 said:


> ah who cares this is site is about altimas not sentra plus they suck anyways!


they suck huh, lets see how a b13 Sr20 powered econobox handles a turbo... letsee........ ours held 22lbs on a stock engine and did 12.2 in the 1/4. 

I mean little offense when I say the QR engines are garbage, mass produced, small rod pieces of poo.... I've replaced oh, about 4 of them from altimas... 

I'm not bashing, just dont down SE-Rs. Its a shame they are dilluting the historic badge to such a 4 door sedan :wtf: 

-Corey


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> i saw the titan on TV WAAAAAAAY before anyone at my dealership had even heard that nissan was getting a full size truck, nissan doesnt give its dealers very much heads up on new stuff at all...



that was the opposite way things unfolded at my dad's work. i heard about the truck and saw pictures way before i saw an ad on tv. ill have my dad hunt around still.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

lawabidn said:


> they suck huh, lets see how a b13 Sr20 powered econobox handles a turbo... letsee........ ours held 22lbs on a stock engine and did 12.2 in the 1/4.
> 
> I mean little offense when I say the QR engines are garbage, mass produced, small rod pieces of poo.... I've replaced oh, about 4 of them from altimas...
> 
> ...


so what yall r saying is that ur not certtain if there really is a 2005 Altima se-r? or wat?


----------



## SE-R (Mar 29, 2004)

I just read the artilce on npm/
let me tell you this is gonna be
the biggest thing to happent to
nissan lovers since the mighty Z.
this is off the shizzzle hahaha.
250 ponies plus stock dam can
you say IT with me >300 ponies with
simple bolt ons< (HELL YEA) :cheers: 

(BURNING)
03 SPEC V
nismo header
nismo CAI.


----------



## SE-R (Mar 29, 2004)

plz people dont down other cars specially 
and SE-R you know thats the first and only
clasic SE-R ever created. and to pu it that way 
thats where the 2005 SE-R ALTIMA originates from/
we all should be happy that our nissan CO. is actually
expanding our line ups of performance vehicles to kick
other companies vehicles AZZES like H O N D A. :fluffy: 
THANKS/


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

if i had a choice of pickin an se-r, i would get a 94 b13 cause they are incredible.


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

viprdude said:


> if i had a choice of pickin an se-r, i would get a 94 b13 cause they are incredible.


I'm with viprdude...

I had a 94 1.6L Sentra, then found out about the SE-R.

bought a 1998 sr20de powered Sentra SE (4 door) w/5 speed...

that engine ROCKED! my mom's 1999 Altima w/KA24DE paled n comparison.

then I bought a 1998 Maxima SE Automatic...not enough power, traded it in on a 2003 Maxima SE Titanium Edition 6 speed.



I know Nissan's pretty well, and I thought the 4 door 2.5L QR powered "SE-R" was sac-religious... so how do you think I feel about this?

The Sklyine had the GT-R, the Sentra had the SE-R...

why couldn't they give the Altima it's own performance badge...it's a nicer car, it'll never be the BMW 2002-like performer that the original SE-R was. It doesn't matter what they do to the susupension, the car is to heavy to be as fun to drive as the original SE-R...

I'm buying my friends 1993 SE-R and getting a personalized plate "ORIGSER" or something...then I'm going to give it some real boost so I can smoke my Maxima (and if I'm lucky, I'll be able to take out the "SE-R" Altima as well.)

I'm sure the Altima SE-R will post great "numbers", I just think they could have called it something else....and I think it should have a minimum 270bhp.

-vq


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

viprdude said:


> that was the opposite way things unfolded at my dad's work. i heard about the truck and saw pictures way before i saw an ad on tv. ill have my dad hunt around still.



it wasnt an ad... it was a show on the car show coming to detroit, a sneak peek...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> it wasnt an ad... it was a show on the car show coming to detroit, a sneak peek...


im actually speaking of the ad that i saw on television before hearing about the car. im not talking about car shows.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

New pic:


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

way to go on the wheel wells again nissan. that problem plagued the 200sx's and now it goes to a 2004 altima...wtf. thats is weird to me.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

viprdude said:


> yes he does, he has told me about the se-r spec v, the 350z, the titan and armada way in advance from when the internet and other things have known about it. he does work at the dealer and he has not heard anything but i have asked him to ask around so i can figure this out or not.


Guess Dad is out of the loop..., The dealers are usually the last to know. 

We actually knew about this over a year ago, but couldn't say anything until the information was officially released.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> Does he work at the dealer? No offense, but most of the people I've talked to at dealers no very little about new stuff coming out. Maybe it's just in Texas. :shrug:


forget future models......most of them know very little about what they do have on the lot....lol


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

dad knew about all the other cars year plus before they came out...this one was out of the blue. this altima se-r is just the most subtle release nissan has had in the past 4 years.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

viprdude said:


> dad knew about all the other cars year plus before they came out...this one was out of the blue. this altima se-r is just the most subtle release nissan has had in the past 4 years.


dunno what to tell ya... We had to bite our lip for well over a year on the news. Dad's slippin....lol

I would suggest in the future that you don't post inside information, Nissan is strict about their News embargo dates. Could get dear ole dad fired.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

ive never released anything about release dates...my dad has only told me and ive kept it between us.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

viprdude said:


> way to go on the wheel wells again nissan. that problem plagued the 200sx's and now it goes to a 2004 altima...wtf. thats is weird to me.


Agreed... Nissan's designers need new glasses or something. But nevertheless I still can't wait to get my '05 3.5 SE (it's on order).


----------

